# Paravirtualization, VMWare and ati-drivers

## nomplume

Hi,

Since I use VMWare, I included paravirtualization support in the kernel. However, in order to use the ati-drivers package, I needed to remove paravirtualization support from the kernel. In addition, in /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/kernel/paravirt_32.c, I changed (following a a different thread in the forum)

 *Quote:*   

> EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(pv_time_ops);
> 
> EXPORT_SYMBOL    (pv_cpu_ops);
> 
> EXPORT_SYMBOL    (pv_mmu_ops);
> ...

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EXPORT_SYMBOL    (pv_time_ops);
> 
> EXPORT_SYMBOL    (pv_cpu_ops);
> ...

 

When paravirtualization support was removed from the kernel, the following error was obtained:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/thinkpad/rtcmosram.ko needs unknown symbol pv_cpu_ops
> 
> WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/thinkpad/rtcmosram.ko needs unknown symbol pv_irq_ops
> ...

 

As you can see, I also get errors for VirtualBox modules. Any idea what rtcmosram.ko and superio.ko are useful for?

I noticed that after 

 *Quote:*   

>  # module-rebuild rebuild
> 
> #/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl

 

VMWare seems to work fine.

Is this a legitimate/proper way? Is there a better way to have both paravirtualization support included in the kernel and ati-drivers?

Also

 *Quote:*   

>  # uname -a
> 
> Linux gentoobox 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #16 Thu Jul 3 20:24:44 GMT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

Thanks,

NP

----------

